# Encounters with famous or infamous people



## rockape (Aug 5, 2015)

About 15 years a work colleague of mine asked if I would like to help him out with some chippying work on his mates house in Frome, Somerset. Ok ,I said so off we went on the given day with 2 vans and arrived at his mate house in one of the older parts of Frome. Parking was restricted because they were old cottages with on road parking. My colleague managed to park on this mates drive which left me looking to park the van near to the house that we were working in. No where to park at all and I didn't want to carry all my kit all across Somerset.
 The owner of the house we were going to work in said "I will have a chat with my neighbour across the road to see if she will let you park your van on her drive.
Sure enough, this woman came out looking a little unkept, not quite a bag lady, and said " No problem ,my car is in the garage at the moment"
Duly parked up ,kit off into the house and started work.
The owner of the property said " Parked OK?"  Yes I replied.
"Do you know who that woman was ? No was my answer. 

"That was Miss Moneypenny( Lois Maxwell) from the James Bond films.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 5, 2015)

I took my son to Surfsnowdonia.co.uk (excellent place) last Monday and who was also there... H from Steps woooooo!


----------



## rockape (Aug 5, 2015)

Also done work for Clive Mantle who was in the Vicar of Dibley who lives at Box Hill east of Bath, Not so well known until he had a piece of his ear bitten off when he went to tell a couple of lads to keep the noise down in some hotel.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 5, 2015)

Worked for David Attenborough, what wonderful person.
Also worked for Lulu, Vanessa Feltz, Nicko McBrain (Iron Maidens drummer) Herbet Lom, Frederick Forsyth.

Favourite claim to fame though, I once used Ozzy Osbournes hose pipe, although I was working for his neighbour, Peter Gill, Frankie goes to Hollywood's drummer.


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 5, 2015)

I have encountered many such as John Gorman,former Scaffold and TISWAS,Andy  McClusky from OMD,Dave 'Peggy' Pegg from Fairport Convention.Richard Digence in a club bar,he bought me a pint! And many more,but the one that still gives me nightmare was Margaret Beckett MP,one time Foreign Secretary at dusk on a French campsite,sweating just writing this!


----------



## Robmac (Aug 5, 2015)

I've done work for Mohamed al Fayed, Prince Edward, Damien Hirst, Jamie Oliver, Marco Pierre White, the 'Casualty' set and the set of 'Edge of Tomorrow' a recent Tom Cruise film.

Oddly, none of them wanted my autograph.


----------



## The laird (Aug 5, 2015)

*Stupid boy*

Last year on our way to France stopped at killing ton lake services,while waiting for a coffee I got speaking to this guy with a beard and it was none other than Ian lavender,we had a fab laugh with him and his wife who when we came out had a squinted at our Hymer and said is that one of them Winnie things ,she's american,but they were on their way home from Edinburgh festival and still had time to speak to us for a while.truly very very nice people.years ago in London met Lauren Bacall outside a theatre she was acting in  Humphrey bogarts wife,very very Hollywood lady


----------



## MikeH (Aug 5, 2015)

I used to work at a sports stadium and we`d regularly get famous people visiting. Some are nice , some are so far up themselves...

Nice ones: Freddy Flintoff, Nick Hancock, Clare Balding, Rafael Benitez, Ricky Tomlinson, Johnny Vegas (lives up the road from me so see him fairly often).

Oh Jacqui Abbott from Beautiful South lives near here too. I delieered a pizza to her house one night when the band were there celebrating their song going straight to number 2. Yes, I got a very good tip and they all signed my cd which I nipped home to get when I found who I was delivering to.


----------



## rockape (Aug 5, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I've done work for Mohamed al Fayed, Prince Edward, Damien Hirst, Jamie Oliver, Marco Pierre White, the 'Casualty' set and the set of 'Edge of Tomorrow' a recent Tom Cruise film.
> 
> Oddly, none of them wanted my autograph.


Why is that then, Rob??


----------



## Twodogrog (Aug 5, 2015)

*Dr Harold Shipman*

My claim to fame is that I supplied the infamous doctor with the morphine that he used to kill 100 plus patients. At the time I was unaware that was the purpose of the drug!


----------



## Robmac (Aug 5, 2015)

rockape said:


> Why is that then, Rob??



I reckon they were a bit starstruck Rocky.

Oops I missed one, Dermot O'Leary when he did a garden makeover for the Cafe of Good Hope in Lewisham. We got a credit on the program too.


----------



## rockape (Aug 5, 2015)

MikeH said:


> I used to work at a sports stadium and we`d regularly get famous people visiting. Some are nice , some are so far up themselves...
> 
> Nice ones: Freddy Flintoff, Nick Hancock, Clare Balding, Rafael Benitez, Ricky Tomlinson, Johnny Vegas (lives up the road from me so see him fairly often).
> 
> Oh Jacqui Abbott from Beautiful South lives near here too. I delieered a pizza to her house one night when the band were there celebrating their song going straight to number 2. Yes, I got a very good tip and they all signed my cd which I nipped home to get when I found who I was delivering to.


We need to know which ones are so far up themselves.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 5, 2015)

rockape said:


> We need to know which ones are so far up themselves.



A certain rugby league presenter that works for Sky. The other one, Eddie Hemmings, is a very nice man.

Also met Prince Philip but he probably won`t remember me now.

Met Fred Talbot too at Colwyn Bay.


----------



## n brown (Aug 5, 2015)

Beryl Reid gave me a cake when i wandered into her garden in Wraysbury, Sandy Denny was lucky enough to meet me in a club and bought me a pint- i made it quite clear i wasn't that sort of boy !
Jet Harris from the Shadows threatened to punch my lights out when he was out the band and working as a bouncer on the south coast. i painted Len Deighton's house in Albufeira , we sold some iron age pigs to Earl Spencer, and used to have some right laughs with Tel who was the getaway guy in the Millenium Dome heist
John Peel stood on my head when i was sleeping in his DJ booth in a club in Covent Garden,where i was a doorman for a while,met a lot of bands,all a bit of a blur really, though i remember Arthur Brown running past me screaming with his head on fire,which isn't great in a club full of tripping hippies !


----------



## Touringtheworld (Aug 5, 2015)

.... had a pint with John Peel about two years before he died. He was non to complimentary about the way the music industry was heading and predicted it would turn to absolute sh1t. 

He wasn't far wrong, bloody nice bloke.


----------



## carol (Aug 5, 2015)

Jimmy Saville told me I had sex oozing out of all my pores.....age 16 in the Wimpy Bar in Scarborough. A long, long time ago! I hitched a lift off The Batchelors. I served Lonnie Donegan a drink in a nightclub....the list goes on &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Robmac (Aug 5, 2015)

I met Tom Stonedaddy in a bar in Caerphilly, and a bar in Hereford, and a bar in Brandon, and a bar in St Andrews, and a bar in............. well, you get the picture!

His fame hasn't affected him one little bit.

He's still a p*sshead.


----------



## n brown (Aug 5, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I met Tom Stonedaddy in a bar in Caerphilly, and a bar in Hereford, and a bar in Brandon, and a bar in St Andrews, and a bar in............. well, you get the picture!
> 
> His fame hasn't affected him one little bit.
> 
> He's still a p*sshead.


i can't believe you actually met THE Tom Stonedaddy ! is his autograph as shaky as they say it is ?
i once had Camperfannie and Carol in my garden-well ,when i say had i mean they stayed


----------



## Robmac (Aug 5, 2015)

n brown said:


> i can't believe you actually met THE Tom Stonedaddy ! is his autograph as shaky as they say it is ?
> i once had Camperfannie and Carol in my garden-well ,when i say had i mean they stayed



I know, I know. I'm a bit of a namedropper.


----------



## The laird (Aug 5, 2015)

*Stonedaddy*

I'm ashamed folks! Nah embarrassed,I also met Tom THE STONEDADDY!at St. Andrews ,then had the grace to rub shoulders with him at otter ferry loch fyne,but thinking back on both occasions he had a guy in the background I think it was his bodyguard ,actually he looked like rob a lot
Hang on a minute? Thinking back................stalker?


----------



## Robmac (Aug 5, 2015)

A friend of mine met David Beckham recently. He took his grandson over to meet him and get his autograph. DB spent about 20 minutes chatting with him and getting photo's with the young kid.

My mate said he was an absolute top man.


----------



## deckboy (Aug 5, 2015)

mark61 said:


> I once used Ozzy Osbournes hose pipe


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 5, 2015)

pauljenny met me in carrickfergus so thats there claim to fame.:lol-053::lol-049::lol-053::lol-049::wave:


----------



## maingate (Aug 5, 2015)

Never drop names, people don't like you for it.

Robert De Niro told me that. 

Have I met anyone famous?

Yes.

Jimmy Five bellies.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm very lucky in that I get to work as a unit medic and stunt medic on TV and film sets. Have worked with Sam Worthington, Phil Glenister, Joe Thomas, Rosie  Cavaliero, Jack Whitehall and others. I love my job :heart:
Helen


----------



## saxonborg (Aug 5, 2015)

helen262 said:


> I'm very lucky in that I get to work as a unit medic and stunt medic on TV and film sets. Have worked with Sam Worthington, Phil Glenister, Joe Thomas, Rosie  Cavaliero, Jack Whitehall and others. I love my job :heart:
> Helen


Chauffered the Pope in the popemobile made by Leyland in Zimbabwe and Mozambique.


----------



## n brown (Aug 5, 2015)

saxonborg said:


> Chauffered the Pope in the popemobile made by Leyland in Zimbabwe and Mozambique.


 that one might be hard to top !


----------



## maingate (Aug 5, 2015)

n brown said:


> that one might be hard to top !



Can I remind you thay Jimmy Five Bellies is more important than the Pope.

Just sayin'


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 5, 2015)

n brown said:


> that one might be hard to top !



he could be toped here any 12 july.:scared::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## izwozral (Aug 5, 2015)

Met most off the antiques experts on TV including David Dickinson who I had great delight in calling a tw4t to his face & he so deserved it. Adam Partridge is calling to my house tomorrow to value my 'better stuff'. Met Germaine Greer who is really lovely & not what I was expecting.

I have been on TV a few times when the camera's were filming at my auction house, so a few of you who have met me may wish to put my name down:lol-053::lol-053: I had my 15 minutes of fame, but just like the queen, my poo stinks the same as any one else's.


----------



## outtolunch (Aug 6, 2015)

*cheeky*

these two young Romanian girls signed my pants :cool1:




as my pair had been thrown on stage and been twirled around by one of the girls I wasn't wearing them unlike my mate :rolleyes2:


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 6, 2015)

n brown said:


> i can't believe you actually met THE Tom Stonedaddy ! is his autograph as shaky as they say it is ?
> i once had Camperfannie and Carol in my garden-well ,when i say had i mean they stayed



Oi watch it you or I'll hand details to Admin and it will become a POI the only one you can sample home made pies in.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 6, 2015)

I met Pat Phoenix (Elsie Tanner) when I was about 12 yrs old she was opening a bingo hall my gran was a cleaner in, I also met that dizzy bird from hi de hi  and Alf Roberts was in a resteraunt where we were celebrating my birthday and came over to our table with a birthday card and a drink.and finally I was running across a train station in London to catch a train and ran into Tommy Cooper  no really run into him tripped over his suitcase and went A over T rolling across the floor he stood over me and said Just Like That everyone in earshot was laughing but then he stood me up made sure I was OK and went on his way can I just say lovly man but what a scruffy person he was mucky trousers and holes in his jumper.


----------



## antiqueman (Aug 6, 2015)

Had full Engish breakfast with George Best in Manchester in a cafe he used to use but I did not know him, my mate told me after he was a footballer seemed to nice for that.:raofl: there are lots more but I keep them secret.


----------



## Dezi (Aug 6, 2015)

Many years ago – 1993, I was at the top of the Hintertux glacier in Austria.

Needing a pee, as you do in these situations, I found myself sharing a urinal with a member "no pun intended", of the Slovenian ski team.

Unfortunately I could not practise my fluent Slovenian on him as he was still wearing his skis so stood 3 feet behind me.   

Dezi


----------



## derathe (Aug 6, 2015)

Stood at the bar in what was my local pub lounge eating peanuts when a young girl.. about 4/5 yrs came and stood next to me and proceeded to watch each peanut from bag to mouth in what appeared an almost starving way, so i offered her one, at this point a voice from a table in the corner stated " your obviously feeling generous, i`ll have a pint!". It was Martin Clunes. He was sat with his wife, family and dogs all awaiting their lunch order....he did buy a round too... nice bloke!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 6, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I met Tom Stonedaddy in a bar in Caerphilly, and a bar in Hereford, and a bar in Brandon, and a bar in St Andrews, and a bar in............. well, you get the picture!
> 
> His fame hasn't affected him one little bit.
> 
> He's still a p*sshead.



I'm surprised you can remember.


----------



## MykCamper (Aug 6, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I've done work for Mohamed al Fayed, Prince Edward, Damien Hirst, Jamie Oliver, Marco Pierre White, the 'Casualty' set and the set of 'Edge of Tomorrow' a recent Tom Cruise film.
> 
> Oddly, none of them wanted my autograph.



You shouldn't have worn a disguise, Rob !!:scared:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 6, 2015)

Shook hands with Maggie Thatcher many years ago when she visited my place of work on the campaign trail. Tried to ignore her but couldn't hide quick enough.
My late wife met Rose West and Charles Bronson I think both were at Durham prison.
My wife worked there and wasn't a guest before anyone asks lol !


----------



## Tezza (Aug 6, 2015)

Had tea with Rod Stewart at his home Cranbourne Court. just outside Windsor .got kicked out of eltons road because we sat outside his home " Hercules" in Virginia water and Mick Jagger was in a club under the Regent palace hotel that we use to go to quite often.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 6, 2015)

I meet Adam Woodyatt aka Ian Beal off Eastenders and Max Bygraves when I was younger nothing like the name droppers on here I am afraid!! Ian Beal was serving pints in my local pub as he knew the landlord so he helped out behind the bar f om what I can remember we had a brilliant night early morning Max Bygraves very pleasant and cheerfull :cheers::cheers:


----------



## just jane (Aug 6, 2015)

I went to school with Gary Barlow's brother, and Bob Carolgees runs a candle shop at the local craft centre


----------



## izwozral (Aug 6, 2015)

That must be Lady Heyes!

Here is a roll call of the famous & not so famous peeps who live or have lived in our village of Lymm: Famous People.

Just had Adam Partridge [antiques expert & auctioneer] round to give us valuations on some of my better crap. Most surprising for me was a signed artist proof Lowry print which I picked up for £40 now valued at £1000-£1500 and it "could do a lot more on the day because it is a lesser known image".

That called for a strong cup of tea.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Aug 6, 2015)

*Max Bygraves was a little bit mean!*

I may have mentioned this before but in the early 60's I was 'The Boy' on a Tonibell ice cream van. I remember us stopping outside MB's house in Canons Drive, Edgware, resplendent with two Bentleys in the driveway, and his son Anthony scampering up holding a sixpenny piece. "I'll have a Big Treat" said he, our most expensive lolly. Up scampered MB, who snatched the money out of my hand and said "He'll have a Tupenny Lolly like everyone else!"
Tight sod...

I also had a very enjoyable evening chatting with Alan Brazil in his Ipswich pub when I was on assignment in the town. He told me all about his experiences and amazing earnings in the early days of big football money, and also the size of his share of his first transfer fee! 

Another lovely evening was spent in Bushey in the company of Kenneth Connor of 'Carry On' fame. He was great company, but skint! He told me that none of the team received a penny in royalties from the films, the BBC having bought the rights outright and all the actors had been paid 'by the day'.
Barbra Windsor did OK though...
John


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Aug 6, 2015)

I've met Ronnie Barker, he was filming Open All Hours a few yards from where I use to work and I would go and watch during my lunch and I got to meet him. Met Jack Charlton in a Pizza Hut with his wife. They were having lunch before heading off to the races.


----------



## rockape (Aug 6, 2015)

derathe said:


> Stood at the bar in what was my local pub lounge eating peanuts when a young girl.. about 4/5 yrs came and stood next to me and proceeded to watch each peanut from bag to mouth in what appeared an almost starving way, so i offered her one, at this point a voice from a table in the corner stated " your obviously feeling generous, i`ll have a pint!". It was Martin Clunes. He was sat with his wife, family and dogs all awaiting their lunch order....he did buy a round too... nice bloke!


 Was in Bridport 2 years ago looking at the Saturday market stalls and leaned over to pick something up to look at it. This big guy leaned over me and said, " I'll have that"  Looking around to give him some of my caring attitude it was Martin Clunes. I believe he lives or has a place at Powerstock a few miles away.


----------



## jeanette (Aug 6, 2015)

Forgot to say I know Glen McCrory the boxer does that count??? Lol use to drink with him!! When I met MB I was only young and I think he might have felt sorry for me as I had a full body plaster on.and no one had seen a then.


----------



## The laird (Aug 6, 2015)

Forgot I met Geoff capes at ingliston royal show ground think it was a truckfest he was the worlds strongest man at the time and his words to me was ,your a big boythen got hold of my belt buckle and lifted me up,his other celeb at that show was Noel Edmunds got a shock how tiny he is


----------



## Annsman (Aug 6, 2015)

I went to The Bickershawe Pop" Festival in the early 70's, (What do you mean you don't remember it!) to see Uriah Heep and Rod Stewart.  I got so off my face on Newky Brown & cider I only found out three years ago Donovan topped the bill!

I also played table football a couple of years later with David Byron, Heeps' lead singer, Lee Kerslake, drummer and Gary haltom, Lead singer with The Heavy Metal Kids and later "Gary" of Auf Weidersein Pet".  I was on Garys' side. It was at the "Hard Rock" a venue in Old Trafford, owned by DLT.  I never met him and it later became a B&Q, whose premises I went on to recent to by tools and stuff.


----------



## frontslide (Aug 6, 2015)

Used to help a friend out at Rock City in Notts and had after gig drinks with quite a few famous names but the most memorable was a fascinating night with Lemmy Kilmister talking about WW1 the mans knowledge is immense and also how he can drink Burbon without any obvious effects is frightening


----------



## runnach (Aug 6, 2015)

Back in my motor trade days, we sold Ferrari, Porsche Maserati Lotus and Bentley so dealt with a few well knowns although in the main business was conducted 3rd party through agents.

One of the nicest guys I have met and a few times was Herol "bomber" Graham the boxer from Sheffield, If you met the bloke you would never believe he was a British and European champion boxer ....very eloquent , well mannered he saved his monkey business for the boxing ring .

A good pal lives in Sheffield and we were off for a ride into Derbyshire one day this lass appears all gushing thats noce and like a spare part at a wedding i was stood at the roadside for 10 mins ....a lad turned up looked familiar but thought no more of it ....anyway off we went and returned ...the girl was bbq ing next door ..so we intimated a sausage sandwich would be good ....anyway invited round turned out the girl was Joanne from Human League the fella Phil oakey ....again nice people and a laugh 

Jon Pertwee was a nice bloke....but I met Linda Lusardi at Doncaster Motor show I was working there. The paps were following her about and I guess 60 -70 amateur photographers.....anyway we had our picture took ...it was incredible like lightening going off for seconds the flashes of cameras ...how do you cope with this i asked ? She smiled and sayid it comes with the job ....She was a really sweet girl and seemed real genuine 

Channa


----------



## jeanette (Aug 6, 2015)

A good few years ago me and a friend went to see the Nolans at a nightclub called Castles not far from where I used to live and we met them afterwards Lol I also met Billy Pearce at Blackpool OMG these are a few more years ago  than I care to remember


----------



## mrs t (Aug 7, 2015)

George Harrison told me to piss off!


----------



## izwozral (Aug 7, 2015)

Annsman said:


> I went to The Bickershawe Pop" Festival in the early 70's, (What do you mean you don't remember it!) to see Uriah Heep and Rod Stewart.  I got so off my face on Newky Brown & cider I only found out three years ago Donovan topped the bill!
> 
> I also played table football a couple of years later with David Byron, Heeps' lead singer, Lee Kerslake, drummer and Gary haltom, Lead singer with The Heavy Metal Kids and later "Gary" of Auf Weidersein Pet".  I was on Garys' side. It was at the "Hard Rock" a venue in Old Trafford, owned by DLT.  I never met him and it later became a B&Q, whose premises I went on to recent to by tools and stuff.



I never knew the Hard Rock was owned by DLT, do you know how he got to be involved ? Saw Can there, the front man looked like that spook in "The Ring", hair covering his face the whole time. I remember you couldn't dance there because your shoes were stuck to the floor because of spilt beer, vomit & p!ss. Mind you, in those days I didn't need to move my feet, I just threw my hair about like I had been tazered up the ar5e. 
Oh, them were the days.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 7, 2015)

mrs t said:


> George Harrison told me to piss off!



I'm not surprised, now piss off again :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 7, 2015)

The wife used to have regular dealings with Ken Morley ( Reg Holdsworth ) who doesn`t live that far from us and used to do his accounts.

He is nothing like the character he portrays on the telly  :dance:


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Aug 7, 2015)

The shows


----------



## The laird (Aug 7, 2015)

Bopper said:


> The shows



Wowwwwww!


----------



## n brown (Aug 7, 2015)

Hats off i reckon !


----------



## runnach (Aug 7, 2015)

if people mean DLT Dave Lee Travis ..met him too ! another celeb that was at Doncaster motor show one year...nothing particularly remarkable or unusual about the bloke. A good friend of mine is a theatrical agent , manages Paul Daniels, Tony Bennett ..and so on ...He was also a director of Doncaster Rovers football club ....and asked me to go and see no less than Billy Bremner,twas a business thing ...as a kid a hero what a disappointment in real life ...obnoxious .( shouldnt speak ill of the dead but it is true). At the time my daughter was dancing in the west end and Paris and I was so upset gave her the lecture if she ever spoke to people the way i was, if she made it big time i would break her legs. 

I used to work with Mick Bates another Leeds uTD team player a lovely chap very down to earth ......answering his phone was fun ....Is Mick there ? ...whos is calling please Eddie Grey.

Met Frank Bruno in bradford when he was in panto another nice bloke. Lad I was with at the time is 6ft 4 black ex u19 England basket ball player ...lovely lad .....Bruno giggled like he did on tv and Said "" you is a big lad" |Eddie dwarfed Bruno lol ........our soirees into Chapeltown Leeds are a good tale around the campfire 

Channa


----------



## maxi77 (Aug 7, 2015)

I went to school with Robin Cook had a bit of a hard time ashis dad was head of science. Later when in the navy I met most of the crew of The Navy Lark when I was on HMS Troubridge. Later I instructed Prince Charles a couple of times. At the Commonwealth games Usain Bolt came over to speak to MrsMaxi and I on his lap ofhonour after the final. Mrs Maxi was a Clydesider and worked at theathletes village so he recognised her.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 7, 2015)

Remind me to wear a glove if we ever meet & shake hands David.


----------



## Haaamster (Aug 7, 2015)

I took the ex to Packington Hall for a health spa weekend and I stood on Roy Wegerles foot in a jacussi, he gave me a grumpy look and left. The place was full of signs saying please don't bother the celebrities that frequented the place I mentioned to a member of staff that Wegerle was the only one I saw there and she said don't look straight away but Frank Bruno is behind you so after about a minute I slowly turned around and saw a black leg disappearing around a corner Woohoo I met Frank Bruno's leg.
I met Billy Bragg ln a Campanile in Liverpool, nice chap, Timothy West stood next to me on a train platform and when he clocked that I recognised him he did a Lord Snooty pose and stuck his nose right in the air as if to say I don't wish to be bothered. I was tempted to say oooh aren't you Prunella Scales husband thingy me bob


----------



## maingate (Aug 7, 2015)

That would be the era of the scandal with MP's and Military top brass being involved with rent boys. :sad:

Go back and delete your post David, it could backfire. :scared:


----------



## fairytooth (Aug 7, 2015)

Mother Teresa.  Shared an ice cream with Desmond Tutu. Henry Kissinger.  I could go on but that would be bragging :lol-049:


----------



## SeanW (Aug 8, 2015)

Not met many famous faces...

Vanessa Feltz (Mum was a guest on her show once - it was in Norwich that I first wanted to join the Sea Cadets - so I owea lot of thanks to Vanessa lol)

More recently, I met PC Angus Nairn - he (jokingly) threatened to arrest my sister!  Quite a nice chap actually.  Happily posed for photos and spoke to all of us, including my Niece & Nephew.

Used to see Julie Peasgood every now and then round town

Oh yeah...I did have the chance to meet the President of the Democratic Republic of Somaliland...oddly enough, I was a bit busy at the time...I'd just sat down in my cabin with a coffee.  I didn't miss much lol

My Mother has a much more interesting list:

Princess Alice (who she described as absolutely lovely)
The Queen Mother (who stepped out of the car with a hole in her stockings.  Mother Dearest told her mate next to her - shouting it as the crowd went silent.  QM got back in the car and emerged again with perfect stockings lol)
Geoff Capes (she literally walked into him, having not seen him.  They became quite friendly - he bred budgies apparently - lovely guy)
Ronnie Barker (a friend lived opposite his Mum, and he invited them in for tea - true gentleman)
Eric Morecombe (he and his wife opened a pub/hotel - had a big fancy dinner to celebrate.  As soon as he'd finished he joined the regular punters in the bar and bought everyone a drink.  Mum went in a few times and saw him again - always spoke, and was a naturally funny man.  Quite a keen angler too).


----------



## jeanette (Aug 8, 2015)

WOW Bopper that's impressive ohh Billy Fury I had a school girl crush on him I used to babysit for some friends and her hubby was the spitting image of him :bow:


----------



## runnach (Aug 8, 2015)

I was in his old constituency last weekend. A friend has moved to a place called Chilmark , very nice area I thought.

I didnt meet anyone famous though 

Channa


----------



## izwozral (Aug 8, 2015)

C+ C.S.E. in woodwork mate, now that is impressive.

Well I thought so at the time.


----------



## champstar (Aug 8, 2015)

Once has the displeasure of sharing a first class rail cabin with Ian Botham. A very rude and self important man, he was sitting in one of our prebooked seats and refused to move. He drunk a full bottle of wine from London to where he got off. He was was quite rude to the staff and we ignored him just as if he was a nobody, which in my mind he was.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 12, 2015)

I've spent a few nights kipping on Sue Townsend's office floor and in Richard Branson's back garden. Like you do.


----------



## Lee (Aug 12, 2015)

*Stalked by David Dimbleby*

Some years ago we were in Dittisham Devon, as we walked through the village we passed David Dimbleby, a bit later we found him and a friend pushing a car and helped him. 
Later we were in Dartmouth in a delicatessen and he walked in recognising us from earlier he smiled and said hello.
My regret is that I should asked him if he was stalking us, but obviously didn't.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 13, 2015)

As a family we used to watch Countdown and as a surprise I got us all tickets to be in the audience. So I met Richard Whiteley (enormous fella), Carol Vorderman, Susan Dent and whoever guest they had at the time. Richard seemed genuinely nice, he commented on how nice it was to see young children in the audience. Carol, I thought, was a bit moody/snooty. She`d hurt her ankle just before starting and didn`t want to do much recording so we only saw 2 shows.

It surprised me to find they do all recording in the evening/night and usually do six at a time, six weeks in advance. They made sure the audience took their raincoats off and hid them under the seats so it looked on camera like a warm day. Then after recording one show, we had to all change seats to make it look like a different audience.


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Aug 13, 2015)

Coming out of the Old Point House in Angle Pembrokeshire on a Friday night approx 20 years ago I bumped into Willie Thorne who was in a snooker competition in nearby Tenby. I said "Hello" and he said "how do you get out of this sh1thole"

Rugbyreddragon


----------



## Lee (Aug 13, 2015)

A few years ago I organised a charity ball in Richard Branson's garden with the main marquee put up over his cricket pitch.  He refused our invitation but did join us during the evening. Our guest celebrity was Kevin Whately.  Both lovely men.

Many years ago (too many to count) I met Lady Olive Baden-Powell, quite an honour.

Linda


----------



## Morphology (Aug 13, 2015)

I woke up next to Joanna Lumley.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
By which I mean I was asleep on the train and, when I woke up, she was sitting next to me.


----------



## runnach (Aug 13, 2015)

Morphology said:


> I woke up next to Joanna Lumley.
> 
> .
> .
> ...



A little confession as an errant teen , I acquired by accident you understand a copy of Club international mucky book .....Joanna being displayed in all her splendour ( did the trick i was 15)but i have a question ...did she really have staples in her belly or was that an optical illusion created by my well thumbed mucky book !! :tongue:

channa


----------

